# Ollie's first GCCF critque!!!



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so thrilled as I have found Ollie's first critique from a judge (CHeshire Show). I had missed it and it has been on cat planet for well over a week, god I'm stupid sometimes!!!!!

It was one of his side classes Debutante Kittena and got a 1st out of 7 other kittens!!!

GCCF Judge Critique - Patricia Perkins - Cheshire Area Cat Club Show 2009 
Written by Tina 
Monday, 23 November 2009 
CHESHIRE AREA CAT CLUB  14TH November, 2009. MRS. PAT PERKINS - SHOW REPORT 
AC SEMI-LH DEBUTANTE  KITTEN 
1ST. READS MEADOWMAINES OLIVER 
Silver Tabby Maine Coon, lovely glossy coat showing clear classic tabby markings on a silver ground. Long lean body with strong high legs and big tufted feet. Ears set high on head, wide based, curve to nose, bright oblique set to eyes, long tail just past shoulders  promising boy. 

Can't wait to here what his open judge says about him!:thumbup1:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lovely report.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Ooh. Well done. Under a MC judge too.


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Another one at last!!! Been waiting for this one and I am very pleased:-

Open  Class 160 Silver Tabby M.C. Kitten Male
1st(2) Elaine Culf
1ST, READS MEADOWMAINES OLIVER, 64 41s, SILVER CLASSIC TABBY, 14.05.09
Quite a handsome looking lad, going through the typical kitten phase where different parts of him are growing at different rates! His head is looking fairly well proportioned, the length is slightly more than the breadth, though the top of the head is already quite broad which can detract a little from the balance. His cheeks are filling out well, high cheek bones and uniform width to nose with shallow concave curve to the profile, good square contours to the muzzle. Nicely set fairly large ears, wonderfully tufted and set well apart. Full, round eyes are set slightly obliquely, two tone colours at the moment. Well grown and weighty lad, with a long muscular frame, substantial limbs and large tufted paws, tail is a good length to balance with the body. Nicely patterned silver tabby coat, just needing time for the undercoat to develop and the top coat to lengthen. Presented well and a lovely boy to handle, so relaxed.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_congratulations on your glowing critiques_


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Well done. 

I had been waiting on that report too as my two were judged in their open by Elaine too. Very happy with them. Especially my Birmans'.


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks all for your lovely comments. always feel like I'm bragging a bit putting these on but i'm so proud of my boys NOT ME!!! LOL

Hi Meesy hearts hope you was pleased with report too. What were your cats names, I;ll have a peek:thumbsup:


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi
oh Darktwoer Virginia is just stunning!!! Well done to both your cats too!!!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh did you see Freya at the show then? She is indeed a beautiful girl & gets lots of compliments by the MC crowd for her size. 

Thank you, Allison, I was over the moon with these reports (particularly my Birmans' as I was doubting his potential as he comes 2nd a lot in his opens & I didn't know why).


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

_Congratulations_ Ollie you clever boy:thumbup::thumbup:
You must be so proud of him Allison


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Lovely reports!


----------

